# SOTM Nov 2020 - Longer Draws



## mattwalt

One of the first frames I ever saw when I reacquainted myself with slingshots was Nathan Masters (Flipingout) X200 inspired starship. And one of the first frames I designed and made as a young teenager was a wire bent wrist braced frame similar to the Nightstalker (ironically I only discovered that one 30 years later).

Anyhow I digress.

Its a well known fact that the longer the draw the more energy can be imparted on the projectile. So for this month I'd like to see entries where the forks extend before the hand. Frames don't need to be wrist braced or super extended )just the fork tips beyond the hand will suffice) - simply have to allow a longer draw than a standard frame. There have been many ingenious solutions to increasing draw lengths over the years.

Keen to see what you guys come up with.

Same rules as usual - created/first displayed this month. If frames have a unique approach to draw then best shown banded.


----------



## SJAaz

Now this oughta be interesting...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Agreed Steve, can't wait to see what y'all come up with, but out of my wheelhouse right now, so observing with anticipation from the sidelines 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Sling n Shot dunno about that actually. Think it can be really simple. In fact saw one that was as basic as you could think.

Not going to throw ideas out there though.


----------



## flipgun

I wasn't able to finish in time for the October challenge. Maybe I can get this one done.


----------



## skarrd

Im with steve and SlingnShot bit outside my-current-comfort zone,but should be interesting,and who knows.....


----------



## mattwalt

Some inspiration - about as basic as you could think...






Obviously some people go full hog on the concept and use pully's etc. to achieve extended draws. So you could go to town.

Nathan's Hare splitter would fall into the category, as well as starships (crutch or otherwise).

Literally the only real 'rule' this month is that the band attachments are in front f the hand - though if it uses a mechanical system to extend the draw then this could be less of an issue. So basically frames which just allow a longer draw (if even slight) over standard frames.


----------



## skarrd

That is cool


----------



## 31610

Ok I am in this one ! I have started but I have a question to ask does it have to take big bands or can it just be a 6 mm steel shooter


----------



## skarrd

uh oh,this sounds intrigueing,,,,,,,


----------



## mattwalt

PB - can shoot whatever you want - no specific restrictions to making it a dedicated BB shooter if thats your thing.


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> PB - can shoot whatever you want - no specific restrictions to making it a dedicated BB shooter if thats your thing.


ok that's cool see how this goes ;-)


----------



## hoggy

cool


----------



## flipgun

I have all of the pieces cut out for my test rig. Lets see what happens.


----------



## 31610

I am in the same boat Flip haha will it work ? We will see soon haha


----------



## skarrd

working on a *possible* myself,we'll see


----------



## hoggy

best of luck to all the entrants


----------



## skarrd

oky doky guess i will be first to submit,this didnt start off to bee extended forks,i was going to shorten them a Great deal and then this contest came up and Brain Fart! i decided to try something completely different,Here it is,the forks are extremely wide apart,for my type of shooting,5 inches tip to tip,but i am dialing it in,when its warm enough to go outside.Gnarly old Oak with a lot of character [and epoxy]

hope ya'll like it


----------



## mattwalt

Awesome frame!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Matt,hope its within parameters,it sure was an odd build,lol


----------



## mattwalt

Definitely in parameters.


----------



## 31610

That’s a cool one skarrd! Nice ice breaker;-)


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one Skard! Looks like a great shooter!
Yep, the ice has been broken big time.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Wow! It looks even better in your hand Skarrd, you'll be ripping and tearing up the cans with that one. Nice fit, great shape, perfect


----------



## flipgun

Nice Find and well done!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

I have been following the SSOTM for a while now and looking for an opportunity to jump in and be a part of all the fun. Unfortunately, my day job requires a lot of airline travel and I am only at home on weekends. Every now and then I get a week of working from home, so the Slingshot gods have smiled on me and the planets are in perfect alignment.

After following the Altoids build, the BB shooter build, then the manufactured modified build, I was hoping the next one would be my Segway into the fun. Then Matt announced the theme for November to be "Extended Fork Frame". Dang it, just don't have an interest in building a Starship and really no time to devote to a long project in a short time.

Then it hit me! I can do this, I'm sure I can do this, Hey-I did it! And the best part of all is that it was done in only a few hours. So without further ado, here is my entry into SSOTM.

I present to the Slingshot Forum SSOTM a Glock 17 EFF (extended fork frame).

Step 1. I'm a 3D printer and designer. The idea quickly came to me that there must be an easy 3D print that I can just download from Thingyverse and modify. Spent about 2 days searching and gave up. Next up, I'll just design my own. Grabbed pictures from the web of a Glock 17 and made quick work in Fusion 360. It is far from perfect, just quick and dirty to be functional with lots of room for improvement. Traced the picture, removed the area where I wanted to build the sling frame barrel and off to my 3D printer.

















Step 2. The frame has to be printed in two parts. After making the left and right sides, I used epoxy to assemble the two together. Clamped and let it setup.









Step 3. Cut a length of Oak board ¾" x 1 ¼" x 8". Drilled holes up through the Glock and screwed on the oak piece.

Step 4. I quickly made a PFS fork from the template of my PFS Mule design. This is cut from a bamboo cutting board and screwed to the end of the Oak board. Screws are plenty long and no worries of anything coming apart.

















Step 5. Band the sucker up and headed to the 7/11 store, I mean the backyard and gave it a quick test shot.

OMG!! This thing rocks! Gives a whole new meaning when someone asks how do you hold your slingshot frame and I tell them "Gangster Style".

Step 6. Took it apart and painted the sling parts black to match the Glock frame.

Shooting specifications:

Frame: Glock 17

Fork Type: PFS

Bands: 20x15mm Taper, 14" Long, BSB 0.50

Pouch: GZK P6a

Ammo: 3/8" Steel









Actually do shoot it sideways, forgot to take the Gangster pic.









I'll add a shooting video if I get a chance this weekend.

Thank you and hope you enjoy this submission,

Monroe


----------



## skarrd

Awesome!!!,good thinking and building!


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> That's a cool one skarrd! Nice ice breaker;-)


Thanks,,brother its a start


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Nice one Skard! Looks like a great shooter!
> Yep, the ice has been broken big time.


Thank you,its a learning thing but it shoots straight and hits well


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Wow! It looks even better in your hand Skarrd, you'll be ripping and tearing up the cans with that one. Nice fit, great shape, perfect


Thanks my friend,its growing on me


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> Nice Find and well done!


Thank you Flipgun,it was an unusual find,glad i decided to take it


----------



## mattwalt

G17 shooter. Thats awesome. Very cool.


----------



## flipgun

<--- <---Nice idea.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Monroe, that Glock PFS is too cool for words brother, and accurate (?) that is beyond accurate as I'd swear you got a hidden laser sight on it, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

mattwalt said:


> G17 shooter. Thats awesome. Very cool.


Thanks Matt, was going to do a model 19, but the 17 size fit the size need better. Thinking of making a Dirty Harry revolver version.



flipgun said:


> <--- <---Nice idea.


Thanks Flipgun. Somehow you may have inspired the idea with your forum name.



SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Monroe, that Glock PFS is too cool for words brother, and accurate (?) that is beyond accurate as I'd swear you got a hidden laser sight on it, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell, Always feel like wasting paper when you only hit the target center. Might try spreading the shots more around the target next time! Actually, this was shot from 8 meters since it was the initial test shots. If weather permits and I find time on Saturday morning, I'll work on a can cut with the Glock and shoot a quick video.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice job Monroe, that's was a great idea


----------



## mattwalt

G19 vs a G17... Got to go with the longer barrel. Good call.


----------



## Ibojoe

Great idea!!


----------



## 31610

Ok here is my build a fire ant ???? design my wingshooter. I have a birch ply with mahogany scales I have made to different rotating heads I like the black one best . Wingshooter put his band attachment the opposite way I done mine not 100% sure why maybe mine will not work have not tried yet still fresh finish . If I don’t like my head I make a different one . Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice job PB, I love the finish you ended up with. It looks great


----------



## 31610

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice job PB, I love the finish you ended up with. It looks great


 Thanks Reed with friends like Treeman and IBOJOE I get the best advice turned out better than I ever figured it would


----------



## mattwalt

PB thats SWEET. Nice work on that fire ant.


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> PB thats SWEET. Nice work on that fire ant.


 Thanks Matt wingshooter sent me a PDF awhile back of the fire ant mine a little smaller , I believe 12 inches is the size he made them mine is 9 1/4 but still fits ok .


----------



## mattwalt

I;m keen to see it banded and seeing the result of shooting it.


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> I;m keen to see it banded and seeing the result of shooting it.


yep I get it banded up see how it goes . It's just a little soft right now I let it cure up and try get a vid up soon ;-)


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Ok here is my build a fire ant design my wingshooter. I have a birch ply with mahogany scales I have made to different rotating heads I like the black one best . Wingshooter put his band attachment the opposite way I done mine not 100% sure why maybe mine will not work have not tried yet still fresh finish . If I don't like my head I make a different one . Thanks for looking guys


Awesome!!! Knew it would be!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

That's a good looking frame! Hope that it will shoot well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Beautiful work PB. I agree about Shuttle Craft - that's about as much fork extension as I can tolerate. I've made and owned starships but find them unwieldy and awkward - the novelty and fun are short lived.*

*Too much going on right now - doubt if my entry will be finished in time, but I definitely admire yours. * :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun

Lookin' Sweet Guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful right there Jason, very nice indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Some awesome work there buddy very nice indeed 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is my build a fire ant design my wingshooter. I have a birch ply with mahogany scales I have made to different rotating heads I like the black one best . Wingshooter put his band attachment the opposite way I done mine not 100% sure why maybe mine will not work have not tried yet still fresh finish . If I don't like my head I make a different one . Thanks for looking guys
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! Knew it would be!
Click to expand...

thanks man ! Looks a lot better rounded out eh


----------



## 31610

Palmettoflyer said:


> That's a good looking frame! Hope that it will shoot well.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks I try get some bands on it maybe tomorrow see how it works


----------



## 31610

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Beautiful work PB. I agree about Shuttle Craft - that's about as much fork extension as I can tolerate. I've made and owned starships but find them unwieldy and awkward - the novelty and fun are short lived.*
> 
> *Too much going on right now - doubt if my entry will be finished in time, but I definitely admire yours. * :thumbsup:


thanks not sure there my thing either I like pocket rockets the ant a little bug for front pants pocket . Wish u had time to make one owell next round is close


----------



## 31610

flipgun said:


> Lookin' Sweet Guy! :thumbsup:


thanks flip waiting to see yours how's it coming along ?


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful right there Jason, very nice indeed
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Darrell I am getting some use of that mahogany lol looks good done up


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Some awesome work there buddy very nice indeed
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


thanks John;-)


----------



## flipgun

Port boy said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' Sweet Guy! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks flip waiting to see yours how's it coming along ?
> 
> Coming along. The frame is sanded out and I just have to stick on some pieces and slap a finish on it. Not too much longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yo PB! I wanted to make a crack about the missing lanyard but that shooter looks too cool for school. Friction on the rotating fork or is there a bearing hiding in there somewhere?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

New I forgot something the bead opps ;-) It’s just a small piece of hydraulic pipe not sure about friction I noticed on wingshooters he used a clip like the kind to keep a paint roller on or a wheel on a cart so thinking his was pretty free moving. I have get some bands on it and I be able to better tell ya . I should tried it out before posting but I got excited


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Port boy said:


> New I forgot something the bead opps ;-) It's just a small piece of hydraulic pipe not sure about friction I noticed on wingshooters he used a clip like the kind to keep a paint roller on or a wheel on a cart so thinking his was pretty free moving. I have get some bands on it and I be able to better tell ya . I should tried it out before posting but I got excited


*Roger usually used a small roller bearing recessed in a counter bore on a quarter inch shaft with everything held in place by a push nut. Nylon spacers (min. 1/8 inch thick) work well too for near frictionless rotating heads. I have both in my parts bins with maybe 3 of his stainless forks, but anymore, I prefer a fixed head.*


----------



## 31610

thanks Alfred its hard to find info on the fire ant your lucky to find a picture not alone build info . i did find a good collection of pics in the forum gallery i should looked there first .


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Port boy said:


> thanks Alfred its hard to find info on the fire ant your lucky to find a picture not alone build info . i did find a good collection of pics in the forum gallery i should looked there first .


*Yup, I have all of his Fire ant pics in my downloads just cuz I love the design.*


----------



## 31610

He made a lot of sweet frames . I seen this one and wow so cool


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome job Jason! Turned out really nice. Now it’s time to start busting things up. I had my long Tom out this week just reaking havoc on stuff. You’re gonna enjoy yourself.


----------



## 31610

Thanks Joe going get some sleep than try to set it up ! See if I can hit a target


----------



## SJAaz

Be interesting to hear your remarks after shooting it.


----------



## Tree Man

Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.


----------



## Ibojoe

Oh my, that’s a stunner Chris! I should have warned you that they’re hard to get a picture of. LoL . You did an awesome job my friend.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Oh my, that's a stunner Chris! I should have warned you that they're hard to get a picture of. LoL . You did an awesome job my friend.


Thanks Joe! You're right. It was hard to get it on the pictures. Lol


----------



## mattwalt

Tree Man thats a stunner.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Some inspiration for those that build - my Jack Koehler King Cat. This is an absolute joy to shoot and capable of renarkable accuracy.


----------



## 31610

Ok slid some bands on shot about 20 times the rubber seems fine feels good . I could used a little smaller binding rubber but I was in a rush to fine tune it . Think if I did anything else to it maybe some weather strip on the wrist brace . Seems to shoot fine think I need so more practice before I up loaded a vid . I do notice u have chase the fork around and untangle your bands but I figured that was going to happen . I do notice it has a little more snap to it with the extra 3 inch draw . The really cool part is no hand slap haha


----------



## Palmettoflyer

PB, that looks amazing!! Very nice.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Finally had a chance today to make a quick video of the Glock 17 PFS, 375 Cal in action.

Enjoy,


----------



## StringSlap

Great work everyone!

Monroe, that "Glock" is sending ammo downrange with some bad intentions!


----------



## 31610

Palmettoflyer said:


> Finally had a chance today to make a quick video of the Glock 17 PFS, 375 Cal in action.
> 
> Enjoy,


great vid that Glock is working well and u have nice weather .


----------



## Palmettoflyer

StringSlap said:


> Great work everyone!
> 
> Monroe, that "Glock" is sending ammo downrange with some bad intentions!


Thanks, the intentions were all good, just not from the view of the can. I am amazed at the added power from the small extra extension.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Port boy said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance today to make a quick video of the Glock 17 PFS, 375 Cal in action.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> 
> 
> great vid that Glock is working well and u have nice weather .
Click to expand...

Thank you PB. I have shot it with .7 and .5 bands. For the hand hold extension without bracing, the .5 shoots sweet. Also, you can really feel the acceleration of the bands/ammo with the BSB 0.5.

Welcome to the sunny south of Charleston, SC. We have winter, but only lasts for about 2 weeks. Don't ask about summer!


----------



## KX4SAM

What winter? Ha. Fine shooting there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> What winter? Ha. Fine shooting there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sammy, I'll bring it over if you would like to try it?


----------



## KX4SAM

Sure. Try anything once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.


What the heck man!! Is this allowed?! You made that stick proud my friend!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck man!! Is this allowed?! You made that stick proud my friend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Mo. You might recognize the walnut handle. It came from you in one of our trades.it was wonderful to work with


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck man!! Is this allowed?! You made that stick proud my friend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mo. You might recognize the walnut handle. It came from you in one of our trades.it was wonderful to work with
Click to expand...

Yikes. Yea it didn't look anything like that when it left my hands! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tree Man said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck man!! Is this allowed?! You made that stick proud my friend!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mo. You might recognize the walnut handle. It came from you in one of our trades.it was wonderful to work with
Click to expand...

I love the different woods combined, thats a beautiful starship Chris


----------



## Reed Lukens

Monroe, you're shooting well over 300fps, you should throw a chronograph on it with your camera skills and grab a speed badge while your at it this month 

A couple questions - did you buy your BSB from slingshooting.com? Or is there a better place?
I have the need for speed... and the BSB sure looks like the ticket...

"Pearlz Oyster Bar", there in Charleston, is one of our all time favorite restaurants in the whole US. That's a great place to live


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Thanks Reed,
I bought the BSB from GZK. Fast service and free shipping from China with orders over $59. Delivery to me in less than two weeks.

I need to check on the speed badge and the others, just haven't had the time with my work travel.

I'm familiar with Pearlz but never been there. Will check it out, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.


That is Fantastic!!!! Beautiful work and style!!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful job there Chris.... but I expected no less. 
Some really cool shooters being entered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Reed Lukens said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck man!! Is this allowed?! You made that stick proud my friend!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mo. You might recognize the walnut handle. It came from you in one of our trades.it was wonderful to work with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the different woods combined, thats a beautiful starship Chris
Click to expand...

Thanks Reed. I've been saving that piece of apple for a couple years now. I finally found the right project for it


----------



## Tree Man

skarrd said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok slingfolk, heres my humble offering for this month. Ive been calling it 'The Crawdaddy'. Its a three piece construction made from black walnut, spalted apple and chinquapin oak. The forks extend 3 inches past vertical and it boasts an outside fork width of 4 3/4". The Luger style grip locks in so tight, you can shoot it with an open hand. I have it rigged with 3mm round solids for 5/16 steels, but it can easily handle a much more powerful draw. It finished with 6 coats of matte enamel. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is Fantastic!!!! Beautiful work and style!!!
Click to expand...

I thank you my friend. This month's challenge was certainly a challenge!


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful job there Chris.... but I expected no less.
> Some really cool shooters being entered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. You sure said it! Every one of the entries so far could easily take the prize.


----------



## SJAaz

Chris....Monroe...PB... Hey you guys, some great building going on there!


----------



## 31610




----------



## mattwalt

Thwip... Ping... Thwip... Ping... Thwip... Ping...

Nice shooting PB. Looks cold.

Definitely a cool frame.


----------



## 31610

Ya I missed the first one lol I get nervous that’s why I used a big can ;-) it’s only 0c not bad it’s going to get colder soon


----------



## bingo

Looks excellent packing some power 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Thanks bingo I still need some saddle time that’s for sure than I will up the cut of my band . Just used one I had from another frame


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Thanks bingo I still need some saddle time that's for sure than I will up the cut of my band . Just used one I had from another frame


Looks like it's shooting sweet buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya getting on to it just have figure out how get my next shot loaded quicker


----------



## Island made

Wow guys!! Amazing entries!

And Jason...that's some fine shooting! And a sweet fire ant.


----------



## 31610

Thanks Shane and yes it’s another good turn out in frames


----------



## SJAaz

Thing is packing some serious heat. Is it harder to hold than normal? And does the swiveling forks add or subtract to the total package


----------



## Tree Man

Wow PB. That thing hits hard


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> Thing is packing some serious heat. Is it harder to hold than normal? And does the swiveling forks add or subtract to the total package


 I think it's a lot like this old marksman frame to shoot . It holds it self I am not really gripping it to hard and I am thinking the rotating head had a hunting use . If the animal move a bit u just have move your ammo hand but I could be off in left field with that thought . Only thing I am finding hard is regrouping my next shot u can see on vid I am very slow at that part lol . 
The rotating head for me was easier to make than trying to incorporate a wood fork not sure how I would done it . Give me some time and I probably have better answers for ya


----------



## 31610

Tree Man said:


> Wow PB. That thing hits hard


 U should seen the first band set I had on it wow I hit the can in the middle and ripped a shop door in it haha . I am only getting 3 extra inches over all so 35 inch draw . What's your getting u Chris looks like a fair amount ? I bet that sweet craw daddy has some thump to it to eh bud ;-)


----------



## Tree Man

Port boy said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow PB. That thing hits hard
> 
> 
> 
> U should seen the first band set I had on it wow I hit the can in the middle and ripped a shop door in it haha . I am only getting 3 extra inches over all so 35 inch draw . What's your getting u Chris looks like a fair amount ? I bet that sweet craw daddy has some thump to it to eh bud ;-)
Click to expand...

I've only put 8mm through it, but yea, it hits hard, and i love the open hand grip. It shoots more like a bow than a slingshot. These things are fun!


----------



## 31610

Definitely fun to play with and build ;-) good call on Matt not sure I would of ever made one ‍♂


----------



## mattwalt

TBH wasn't sure how well this month would be received. Some awesome frames so far - its going to be another tough choice.


----------



## 31610

6 days left to no telling what’s still coming! Could get even harder Matt man ;-) you have taken on a tough job buddy


----------



## flipgun

6 Days! anic: anic: anic:


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I was a bit short on ideas for this month's topic, but I believe I came up with something that is both functional and aesthetically pleasing to any slingshot enthusiast who does not take things too seriously. :what:

For those of you who are into recycling, my wonderful creation comprised of corrugated cardboard from a discarded box and plenty of fiber reinforced adhesive tape (Tesa is really cool stuff) is absolutely perfect for the new mantra of everything having to be "green" these days...well, you get the gist, right?

What better than to keep the kids well occupied during a rainy weekend making a cool futuristic looking pistol-style cardboard slingshot for flat bands, for which they might even get admiring looks from Dennis, just around the corner.

Indeed, there is no fancy schmancy, beautifully carved and polished wood with that "vintage furniture" look to it, but hey, it shoots ! No worries about fork hits on this one, quite reassuring. That said, cardboard is a bi-product from wood...hmm. A bit of spray paint, and presto...what color is the real question now.

The cherry on the cake is the fact that I've dedicated my steampunk slingshot to Matt personally, as I know he really cares about superb looking slingshots with a stunning finish. Well, at the very least, his choice between "pro" and "contra" will doubtlessly be an easy task for this beauty. I somehow don't think it will make it to first place, but that's OK... :naughty:.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## 31610

I new u had something in the works  u bin to quiet lol that’s pretty cool fella how does it shoot and what kinda ammo u using


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> I was a bit short on ideas for this month's topic, but I believe I came up with something that is both functional and aesthetically pleasing to any slingshot enthusiast who does not take things too seriously. :what:
> 
> For those of you who are into recycling, my wonderful creation comprised of corrugated cardboard from a discarded box and plenty of fiber reinforced adhesive tape (Tesa is really cool stuff) is absolutely perfect for the new mantra of everything having to be "green" these days...well, you get the gist, right?
> 
> What better than to keep the kids well occupied during a rainy weekend making a cool futuristic looking pistol-style cardboard slingshot for flat bands, for which they might even get admiring looks from Dennis, just around the corner.
> 
> Indeed, there is no fancy schmancy, beautifully carved and polished wood with that "vintage furniture" look to it, but hey, it shoots ! No worries about fork hits on this one, quite reassuring. That said, cardboard is a bi-product from wood...hmm. A bit of spray paint, and presto...what color is the real question now.
> 
> The cherry on the cake is the fact that I've dedicated my steampunk slingshot to Matt personally, as I know he really cares about superb looking slingshots with a stunning finish. Well, at the very least, his choice between "pro" and "contra" will doubtlessly be an easy task for this beauty. I somehow don't think it will make it to first place, but that's OK... :naughty:.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Brilliant! If there were ever to be an apocalyptic world event like a rampant virus devasting society you could raid a dumpster and create a functional tool to put food on the table and defend your castle from the hoard!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter. Thats very cool.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hahaha. Very cool Pebbles!


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice shootn videos guys! Those things are poppin!!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I feel so green now Pebble Shooter, you've invented the Greenie Shooter 
Ya Gotta Luvit 
Greenies beware


----------



## Ordo

Tremendous synthesis Peeble. A minimalistic, disposable design.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

In this general context, did you know that corrugated cardboard is great for making a basic slingshot rifle? Here is what I made back in 2014:






As I said, recycling at its very best...


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s awesome Pebbles! Love the slo-mo.


----------



## flipgun

Okay. I could have used one more day for tu#d polishing but sometimes you have to know when to quit.

Like Port boy, I started with Wingshooters Fireant. My problem with starships and shuttle craft is the same that led me to destroy any number of Tru-Mark wrist supported slings. The wrist support never seems to fit down my arm like I think it should. Like this;








So I broke the frame into 3 pieces.








Some of you might recognize the pieces at 12 and 9 o clock. It was something I adapted from the template previously as an experiment and called a Phaser. Big Ron fancied it and I sent it along. Turns out there was a construction failure and he quite rightly chucked it. After various fiddling I finally got it together.





















This is what the off set looks like.








It seems more right.

Frame length from tip to end of cuff is 12". The extension from the grip is +/- 5" taking the draw up to 37". 10" active on the bands which are cut 1.5 cm-1 cm taper on some .065 that BR sent me for the shooter that didn't last. :iono:

Thanx for lookin'!


----------



## skarrd

WOW!!! That is Amazing!!! Speechless,,,,,


----------



## 31610

Well that’s awesome flip sweeet ! I figured u were out guess I was wrong . Nice build


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun tbats a stunner. I also have noticed that there is an offset between the hand and where the brace meets the arm. Nice to see it being accommodated. Should make the frame much more comfortable to use.


----------



## hoggy

awesome entries one and all.


----------



## Tree Man

Wow Flip! That is cool! Nice work my friend


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Awesome Flip, that is sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

That is just devine Flip!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

That’s a beauty flip!!


----------



## Got Bands

all I can say is WOW :bowdown:


----------



## Reed Lukens

flipgun said:


> Okay. I could have used one more day for tu#d polishing but sometimes you have to know when to quit.
> Like Port boy, I started with Wingshooters Fireant. My problem with starships and shuttle craft is the same that led me to destroy any number of Tru-Mark wrist supported slings. The wrist support never seems to fit down my arm like I think it should. Like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0380.jpg
> 
> So I broke the frame into 3 pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0385.jpg
> Some of you might recognize the pieces at 12 and 9 o clock. It was something I adapted from the template previously as an experiment and called a Phaser. Big Ron fancied it and I sent it along. Turns out there was a construction failure and he quite rightly chucked it. After various fiddling I finally got it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0389.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0391.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0395.jpg
> This is what the off set looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0398.jpg
> It seems more right.
> Frame length from tip to end of cuff is 12". The extension from the grip is +/- 5" taking the draw up to 37". 10" active on the bands which are cut 1.5 cm-1 cm taper on some .065 that BR sent me for the shooter that didn't last. :iono:
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!


That looks stout and comfortable to hold. Great job Flipgun


----------



## SJAaz

I would like to shoot that rascal just to see what it was like. Let us know how you do shooting it. That offset is the cats' pajamas!


----------



## SJAaz

Going to be a tough one to judge again this month.


----------



## 31610

Matt better get a hold of Mo mans sling god and a bucket of coffee beans for this decision haha . I bet he rubs the wrinkles right off his forehead


----------



## mattwalt

um... yeah... needs to be a bit stronger than coffee beans...


----------



## flipgun

Thanx to all for the kind words. It is very gratifying to be judged well by your peers.  :bowdown:


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Besides the corrugated cardboard "eyesores" anic: I've shown here, I did give an extended slingshot version a shot using Baltic birch plywood and a flat piece of PVC for the arm rest.

It is capable of handling very strong band sets and large ammo - which was the prime objective given the armrest.

As I already presented this on the forum back in November 2019, this is NOT an entry for this month's topic (competition rules), but I thought it makes a nice visual contribution in this context.

See what you think...


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble shooter. That's pretty darn clean... Nice work!


----------



## Ibojoe

Flip and Pebbles, awesome work. I’d hate to judge this month.


----------



## FlingShotLife

No last minute entry for me this month. Just too busy. I like the G17 slingshot by Palmetto. Tough decision.


----------



## skarrd

Pebble Shooter said:


> Besides the corrugated cardboard "eyesores" anic: I've shown here, I did give an extended slingshot version a shot using Baltic birch plywood and a flat piece of PVC for the arm rest.
> 
> It is capable of handling very strong band sets and large ammo - which was the prime objective given the armrest.
> 
> As I already presented this on the forum back in November 2019, this is NOT an entry for this month's topic (competition rules), but I thought it makes a nice visual contribution in this context.
> 
> See what you think...


Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## SJAaz

Thank you guys ...one and all. Glad it's you Matt and not me.


----------



## mattwalt

Think I need to get one of those wheel of fortune things - simply put the entrants names on it and spin...

So little in it this month....


----------



## 31610

Sorry Flip could not fit ya all in :-0


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Sorry Flip could not fit ya all in :-0


Excellent! I missed the Glock on the first pass. So much creativity coming out of The Forum!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Think I need to get one of those wheel of fortune things - simply put the entrants names on it and spin...
> 
> So little in it this month....


I gotta send you one of these little miracles!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I figured u have a ouija board Mo guess your keeping it simple


----------



## mattwalt

Ha! = Great thinking Mo


----------



## SJAaz

Well, I got my 1, 2, 3, set in my mind. Let's see how Matt does.


----------



## mattwalt

This round I'm going to give it to Flipgun.

Treeman and Port Boy close on the heels... Really stiff competition this round. The other 3 contenders were also fantastic. Pebble Shooters Blue Starship - the Glock PFS - and the Natty by Skarrd - all amazing.


----------



## hoggy

congrats flipgun, well deserved. and congrats to all the participants.


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Flipgun!!! well deserved! and as always Big Thank You to Matt!!!


----------



## Tree Man

Hooray flip! I had you for the win as well. Congrats buddy!!great job .


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Congratulations Flip, that is an amazing build and looks like it preforms well. Nice!


----------



## 31610

That is a cool one flip ! Nice touch with the offset


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations guys! All you showed strong this month Congratulations Flip!


----------



## KX4SAM

Congratulations Flip. Beautiful build, well deserved win!


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Flipgun! All the entries were awesome!


----------



## Island made

Whooot whooot flip!! Stunning builds all around this month guys.


----------



## SJAaz

Flip...congrats on a well deserved win. Good thinking on that offset.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

A big win for Flipgun! Some of these builds make me think there is potential with my stack of plywood I keep avoiding!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

WOWSERS! I have never won any of these builds before. I had myself in at 3rd. Thanx to Matt for the opportunity and a big thanx to all for your kind words. I found out from Lbojoe. We were discussing about me making a template for that.

WOW!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Congratulations Flip 
Great jobs everyone


----------



## bingo

Good comp congrats 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

There has been a 3-way fight going on between me, the scanner and the computer.









Print full page letter I think and everything should be good. Nothing is precise as I am a Fit&Shape guy.

I fit the 2 handle pieces together with Elmer's school glue stick as I did the triangle front pieces to make shaping easier. After you do, get them wet and they will pry apart fairly easy. I dry fit the handles to the center piece and lined in their top curves in pencil to keep me from sanding where I should not and took the handles off. This keeps you from gouging the outside pieces while contouring the spine of the middle. Epoxy the triangles to the front and get your front plate square and shape the top only..School glue stick the three pieces together shape and contour the grip to suit. Once your are happy with the fit, wet, separate and clean. epoxy when dry. If you don't want the forward curved forks you need only cut out one fork. But assuming that you do, epoxy both pieces and glue on. I did most of the fork shaping with a tabletop sander and bench grinder with a flap wheel. When it suits you, drill a pilot hole in the front and secure with a screw. I used one 1-1/12" long wood screw. After assembling the cuff I attached it with 2 small screws and epoxy. A final note. The spine and cuff go to the outsideof your grip. Dedicated to the right hand or the wrong one.  Finish as you see fit. This reads long but it is nothing we don't do most of the time, but I wanted to spell out the steps for our newer friends.

If you do make one I would love to see it.

Thanx!

oops! Looks as a save as and print. I'll get it in the template when I figure out how. :imslow:


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Cool info ... I wanted yours to win. *


----------



## flipgun

:bowdown:


----------

